# Fall run has begun



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

When to the new southfield pier this morning No stripers, but 2 Bluefish 12 and 14# only fished an hour can't wait until tomorrow morning will check in after.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Details, brother, details! Some nice blues sound good about now....


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hit Kent Narrows down this way yesterday afternoon/evening with Anthony and FL, got plenty of 15" - 17" stripers, got 5 legals, some snapper blue and some white pearch. Still waiting to wet my line on Assateague Island though. Word has it she survived.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Fished a little long this morning 5 blues all 10+ lbs. using bunker chunks on the southfield pier still no stripes and all were caught at sunrise boat traffic killed the action usless you wanted snappers.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Yup -- sounds like the blues are putting the feed bag on. Hopefully you showed them the way to New Jersey. Its been a couple of years since I've been out on a night blue trip. Sounds like a great way ring in the Fall....


----------



## fishNY (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey cocoflea, I notice you're from Stamford, I have a friend who moved to stamford and was hoping to do some pier fishing out there, is this Southfield pier far? Hows the fishing in Stamford Harbor? Any help is really appreciated!

Sam


----------

